# Virgin Media increasing cost of Multiroom TV.



## almostthere (17 May 2022)

I got a notification from Virgin Media that they are increasing the cost of multiroom TV by €2 per month per room.

We have a second TV in a room that is seldom used. Under the new cost we will be paying €156 per annum for a TV that is watched only a handful of times.

I wonder how many people have TV's sitting in rooms that are never used?

With Firesticks and Laptops and VPN's and similar, do people still pay for multiroom TV anymore?


----------



## odyssey06 (17 May 2022)

Yeah I think fewer and fewer VM customers going with it - either using saorview, or use the Virgin TV app on smart TV.

I think also I read the boxes don't have their own recording capacity, they are all driven from the same hub.


----------



## Tintagel (20 May 2022)

I cancelled my multiroom tv this week.  It is already disconnected by Virgin Media. A question if someone could answer.....do I pay my Virgin Media TV in advance or in arrears.   Because if I pay in advance then I have already paid in advance for the multi room viewing that is now disconnected.


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 May 2022)

I think you pay in advance. because they make you request  the credit back.






						Comreg Notice - Virginmedia.ie
					






					www.virginmedia.ie


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 May 2022)

I switched to Broadband only and haven't missed the TV tbh. 

I realized only the OH watched the TV and then mainly on streaming players. Everyone else looks at the streaming services.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (20 May 2022)

AlbacoreA said:


> I switched to Broadband only and haven't missed the TV tbh.
> 
> I realized only the OH watched the TV and then mainly on streaming players. Everyone else looks at the streaming services.


But isn't that going up too? €5 a month per email yesterday.


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 May 2022)

Yeah I'll have to switch to someone else in the house or go with someone else.


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 May 2022)

AlbacoreA said:


> I realized only the OH watched the TV





AlbacoreA said:


> Yeah I'll have to *switch to someone else in the house or go with someone else*



Does the OH know they're possibly being disposed of


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 May 2022)

Everyone is disposable when it comes to subscriptions.

I just can't face haggling with VM loyalty team anymore. Its actually easier to switch or cancel.


----------



## Odea (24 May 2022)

AlbacoreA said:


> I think you pay in advance. because they make you request the credit back.


The cost of multi room TV is going up by €2 from the 21st July.  Until then the price remains the same.  I contacted them to cancel my multi room viewing and it was cancelled immediately even though I have paid up until the end of the month.  I received a letter to confirm the cancellation but absolutely no mention anywhere about refunds of credit. I phoned them today to be told that I will have to stay on hold for up to an hour.
 Nobody should be made to request a credit back.  The company should do this automatically.  Even if they had said to me, when I phoned to cancel, if I wanted the service to cancel immediately or from a future date. If they had even been a bit helpful...but nothing like that....they didn't give a toss to be honest.


----------



## SoylentGreen (24 May 2022)

I have TV only with Virgin Media.  My broadband is separate with Vodafone. I contacted Virgin Media recently because my Virgin Media Box was giving trouble. It is not recording some programmes and it is recording random programmes that have not been set up to record.  I asked for one of their new boxes to be installed only to be told that I cannot have this and that they would repair my old one. I was told that the new boxes are only issued to people who have both a broadband and TV subscription. In fact I was told that you cannot have a separate TV bundle anymore. You must have both a TV and broadband bundle with them.

I can't believe that Virgin Media are now insisting that new customers must take out BOTH a TV and broadband package in order to do business with them.

Is this true?


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 May 2022)

SoylentGreen said:


> I can't believe that Virgin Media are now insisting that new customers must take out BOTH a TV and broadband package in order to do business with them.
> 
> Is this true?



It certainly looks that way on their website.


----------



## odyssey06 (24 May 2022)

SoylentGreen said:


> I have TV only with Virgin Media.  My broadband is separate with Vodafone. I contacted Virgin Media recently because my Virgin Media Box was giving trouble. It is not recording some programmes and it is recording random programmes that have not been set up to record.  I asked for one of their new boxes to be installed only to be told that I cannot have this and that they would repair my old one. I was told that the new boxes are only issued to people who have both a broadband and TV subscription. In fact I was told that you cannot have a separate TV bundle anymore. You must have both a TV and broadband bundle with them.
> 
> I can't believe that Virgin Media are now insisting that new customers must take out BOTH a TV and broadband package in order to do business with them.
> 
> Is this true?


Their 360 box only works with a VM broadband hub modem... and to get hub you need VM broadband. Is this a genuine tech limitation or a reflection of the uncompetitive pricing of their BB I wonder.

An optimistic soul with time on their hands might refer it to consumer or competition authority...


----------

